Google owned TLDs don't have a records any more - captn3m0
======
captn3m0
Think I hit a bug with the HN submission (might have submitted a localhost
URL). This is the correct URL: [https://captnemo.in/blog/2018/06/02/google-
tld-no-more-a-rec...](https://captnemo.in/blog/2018/06/02/google-tld-no-more-
a-records/)

